# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 recovery drive



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am thinking about creating a recovery drive in case of an emergency and came up with the question, what does the checkbox "Copy the recovery partition from the PC to the recovery drive" mean. Any pros and cons of checking/unchecking this box? If I checked the box, will I not be able to create another recovery drive using the recovery partition if I misplaced the first recovery drive? Also, is their any way to check how much space I need in the usb to create the recovery Drive?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 recovery drive*

It will also save your recovery partition that was placed by the manufacturer of your machine. So if you're using a Dell, HP, Toshiba, etc., computer then you already have a recovery drive.

You don't need to check the box.


----------



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Windows 8.1 recovery drive*

Alright, thanks Masterchiefxx17.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 recovery drive*

Any time.


----------



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, I have another question. If I check the box and the recovery partition is copied to the recovery drive, will it be erased from my hard drive? I don't need it to be deleted because I have ample space left. Also, roughly what would be the size of the recovery partition? Thanks again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, it shouldn't be deleted. It will just copy the data.

The partition wouldn't be very big. Less than a gigabyte.


----------



## Sud Sil (Nov 23, 2014)

So, recovery partition < system image


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, the recovery partition is only the settings of how Windows should be installed if the user wishes to factory reset.


----------

